

3.5 years of open development for a procedurally-generated adventure game - eigenbom
http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=21997.0

======
bendingb
I love the visual progress from the first art to the latest one (on the
Kickstarter campaign). I'm sure the backend side of things probably had even
more progress than what we can see visually.

Congrats on getting fully funded!

~~~
eigenbom
Thx Bending, yep the backend went through quite a few major changes, and is
now about 70k LOC of C++. I had to do a few big rewrites but it's pretty solid
now :)

------
jdeseno
The Moonman devlog has been a great read so far. Good insight into how much
work it takes to make a polished game. Looking forward to playing it.

~~~
eigenbom
Glad you enjoyed it! When finished the devlog will span the full five years of
development, including releasing on steam later this year and then hopefully
consoles next year.

